
Coronavirus infection spikes by 15,000 - sologuardsman2
https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/news/coronavirus-infection-spikes-by-nearly-15-000-killing-an-additional-242
======
sp332
From the linked Washington Post article:

 _China’s state-run Xinhua News Agency announced Thursday that national health
authorities issued revised guidelines to consider “clinically diagnosed”
coronavirus cases in the confirmed total. Chinese officials previously only
counted cases confirmed by nucleic acid tests, which critics said were faulty
and greatly underestimated the true magnitude of the epidemic._

and

 _World Health Organization expert Michael Ryan said in a news briefing that —
in a good sign — the novel coronavirus’s behavior doesn’t seem to be as
aggressive or accelerating outside of Hubei province._

